# Canada PR process using consultant?



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is it advisable to use a consultant like Y-axis for obtaining PR or can we do the entire process on our own? Please share your thoughts.

Sreekanth.


----------



## raki9 (Jul 29, 2013)

i am also planing for canada PR, i spoke to y-axis & opulentuz consultancy's, they are charging very high, do find any one. 
i am also from hyderabad. when ur planing to start ur processing


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

raki9 said:


> i am also planing for canada PR, i spoke to y-axis & opulentuz consultancy's, they are charging very high, do find any one.
> i am also from hyderabad. when ur planing to start ur processing


Hi Raki9,

I am in the process of getting transcripts of my last n previous degrees. I already have ielts score ready. I am planning to apply on my own since I found these consultants are not that useful. Trying to find out registered agents to see how they can help.

I suggest you, not use go though any of these consultants, either do it on your own or process your case with registered agent only.

Sreekanth.


----------



## raki9 (Jul 29, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi Raki9,
> 
> I am in the process of getting transcripts of my last n previous degrees. I already have ielts score ready. I am planning to apply on my own since I found these consultants are not that useful. Trying to find out registered agents to see how they can help.
> 
> ...



if you don't mind, can u guide me from where can i start processing, do you have check list.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

In my honest opinion do it yourself. You basically do all the leg work anyway so your basically paying someone to fill in some forms. Everything you need is on the cic website, I applied for PR myself for my family. 

Some of the prices I have heard people being quoted is scary!


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada


----------



## raki9 (Jul 29, 2013)

@ fkiddy, can u give details check list please. how can i check my points to check my visa qualification.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

raki9 said:


> @ fkiddy, can u give details check list please. how can i check my points to check my visa qualification.


Hi,

Use this link to check your points

Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers

also, the below gives you approximate cap range filled so far

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Krish1985 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,

I tried to find the exact check list you were asking, it should be IMM5750E check list for applying for PR,based on info given by above threads. hope it is useful!


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

What sort of cost are you being quoted?

I've got a quote for $US3490 for a FSWP application. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Krish1985 (Aug 1, 2013)

MellyMoose said:


> What sort of cost are you being quoted?
> 
> I've got a quote for $US3490 for a FSWP application. Is that reasonable?


Hi,
For CAD PR and AUD PR 70-80K INR are charges in India,reputed and registered. It will be much lesser for unbranded ones.


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Krish1985 said:


> Hi,
> For CAD PR and AUD PR 70-80K INR are charges in India,reputed and registered. It will be much lesser for unbranded ones.


So that's about $AUD/ US 1300, that's a big difference! I think I'll do a shop around and get some more quotes. Thanks for your reply Krish


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

MellyMoose said:


> What sort of cost are you being quoted?
> 
> I've got a quote for $US3490 for a FSWP application. Is that reasonable?


Hi,

Is it including agent fee + Visa fee? Ideally, it should be with in $2500 including ECA.


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it including agent fee + Visa fee? Ideally, it should be with in $2500 including ECA.


"1st Payment	Immediately upon execution of this Contract by the CLIENT	USD 900
2nd Payment	immediately upon confirmation from the ATTORNEY that the CLIENT’s application is ready for submission, or 90 days after execution of this Contract, whichever occurs earlier.	USD 995
3rd Payment	immediately upon confirmation from the ATTORNEY that the CLIENT’s application has been sent to the appropriate Canadian Immigration Office.	USD 995
4th Payment	immediately upon receiving a request to undergo medical examinations, or upon conclusion of a successful selection interview, or upon receiving notice of approval in principle of the CLIENT’s application, or upon final disposition of the CLIENT’s application, whichever occurs earlier.	USD 600
Total	USD 3,490"

This is what I've been quoted for and I've emailed back to ask if that includes Visa fee. I think it will be worth using a consultant because even though I qualify for the FSWP I can't work in my profession (optometry) as my degree isn't recognised until I do a bridging course (at Uni of Waterloo) which I need to be a PR for!!


----------

